# Players waived



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Comets have already waived Jocelyn Penn (formerly with SASS), Tanisha Johnson, LaTonya Johnson (really liked her at the end of the season last year), and Tracy Reid. I can only think that these players did not come into camp in any kind of playing shape.

Nygaard retired, so there are five quick exits from Cometsland.

I am really surprised that the Seattle Storm waived Stephanie Blackmon already. They were able to pick her up in the third round of the draft, and she certainly should never have gone that late, IMHO. I mean the woman scored 22 points in the NCAA final...a silent assassin who was playing really good defense and doing the little things. Of course, Seattle is not known for their defensive prowess, in spite of Coach Donovan's harping on it to her team.

The good thing about Blackmon being released so early is that it gives other teams an opportunity to give her a look during training camp. I hope some team actually gives her a chance.

Stay tuned...and don't forget about Sunday's scrimmage between the Comets and Silver Stars...the "other" I-10 rivalry.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Although it is only a scrimmage, I predict my Comets will win in a blow-out.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They will probably not even play real quarters or halves, just maybe three set time periods for the coaches to see how players fit together. It will still be great to be back in the TC and see those banners and retired jerseys in the rafters.

I really want to see Katie Feenstra...I think she has a lot of potential, but a team will have to be patient. :angel:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The teams have to be down to 15 players on their rosters as of today. We still have Arcain and Johnson coming in this weekend, but will still have to cut at least one player.

Question: Who will Van cut? I am hoping it will be Octavia Blue and not one of the rookies...she costs more and you don't get much more good out of her in terms of production.

Also, adding up the salaries...how will Van be able to justify keeping Tiff? She is not at max, but certainly makes more than Snow or Canty. And I don't think they got Tari Phillips for chump change, either. With the Big Three at the max of $89,000 each, that can make for some creative reckoning of the numbers to keep players like Blue and Johnson instead of the rookies and under-four-year players.

What think?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'll keep Octavia over Johnson any day. Chances are, that won't be happening. Octavia stepped it up a the later part of the season last year. However, I think we should let them both go. We need to do some serious rebuilding and rebuilding starts with young players. We should seriously waive Tiffany. Honestly, what has she done in the last 4 years?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Jenni Dant has been waived...another point guard through the revolving doors of Comets Land. She didn't even get to play Friday night.

I don't care what anybody says, Lambert is for crap. She literally stunk up the place, in my opinion. I was glad to see McCrimmon getting some playing time...hopefully she will stay.

I think they have to be down to final tally by the 20th, or the day before the season starts on the 21st. We will probably carry 11 players, with Tina on the IR (number 11). There are 15 players who are actually in camp on the roster (I wish they would remove the players who have been waived or never signed (PJK))...which four will go??

I call it: Blue, Johnson, Lambert and then one of Hodges, Ragland (who actually played quite well Friday night) or Goodson.

It also seems to me that with the release of #00, enough cap space might open up to keep a lower paid player like Hodges or Ragland, making 11 regular players and one on IR. I hope Rasmussen sticks...but she could well be on the bubble if Van goes with Tiffani.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs release Ruthie Bolton



> The Monarchs also announced today that Bolton will remain within the franchise as part of the "front office team." She also plans to continue as coach at William Jessup University in Rocklin.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Let's post everything so far today:

May 10
The San Antonio Silver Stars waived Mfon Udoka.
The Houston Comets waived Nicky McCrimmon.
The Houston Comets waived Octavia Blue.
The Indiana Fever waived Katrina Hibbert.
The Charlotte Sting waived Andrea Bills.
The Charlotte Sting waived Natasha Brackett.
The Detroit Shock signed Andrea Stinson.

Looks like Mfon didn't stick in SA...tough roster to crack at the power forward.

Also, looks like Octavia Blue will no longer be knoshing at the trough of the Houston Comets. And, you cannot even know how sick I am that McCrimmon is cut and Lambert and Johnson are still on the team.

Who will be next???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wow! I haven't been on in awhile. The Comet cuts are pretty much what I expected. I can't wait until the season starts. :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Van can go ahead and cut Johnson and Lambert today and save the money. It will be good for the "best" players in camp to be able to play together before the opening day game in San Antonio and then the home opener on Sunday night.

The Comets could surprise some of the teams in their first eight games.

Stay tuned...


----------

